# 750qm fischteich pachten



## pateifel83 (13. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen.
Mein Freund und ich haben die möglichkeit einen kleinen Teich ~750qm zu pachten. so 100-200euro im Jahr + Pflege, sind am verhandeln

aber wir sehen da 2 Probleme:
*1:* er wurde 20 jahre so gut wie nicht bewirtschaftet/ viel Schlamm drin
*2: *er hat nur einen Überlauf, schaut aus wie ein Mönch/Beton nur auf allen Seiten halt zu und oben ist ein Loch drin als überlauf

zu punkt eins:
ich bin gestern mit der Wathose den Teich abgegangen.
*Resultat:*
Seitlich liegt kein Schlamm (so 2 meter rein) fällt da von gleich mal 40cm auf 1.40ab, der Boden ist grob Schottrig Steinig.
Danach kommt das Problem. Der rest ist voller Schlamm. Kam mit der wathose bald nicht mehr weiter sonst wer ich abgesoffen ;-)
die schlammschicht fängt dünn an und je weiter ich es noch rein geschafft habe wurde es tiefer. konnte messen von 10cm bis 40cm und kam nicht mal annähernd in die Mitte wo ich ich denke das der Teich so 2,5m sein sollte. Badewannenform. War früher ein Löschteich. Also ne Schlammschicht von 1 Meter denke ich.

zu Punkt zwei:
ich will den Teich ablassen aber, das Problem ich finde keinen Schieber wo ich das vl. könnte. hab aber so ein halb verrottetes 4 eck gefunden wo so ein seil dran ist. könnte das der Schieber sein? aber dann ist alles weg die fische auch.
Meine überlegung jetzt den Mönch auf einer seite aufschneiden, schön langsam ablassen und austrocknen lassen. Danach den Mönch für Bretter nachrüsten wenns geht mit so 2 oder 3 Aluschienen auf der Seite zum anstauen.

*Jetzt kommen die Fragen:*


Kann ich den Teich jetzt schon ablassen und über Sommer einen Montat oder wie lange? austrocknen
Sollte ich Kalken, und wenn ja wie viel und mit welchen Kalk
würde es funktionieren den Mönch aufzuschneiden und dann nachzurüsten.
reicht das trockenlegen oder muss man ausbaggern. problem dabei pächter zahlt ausbaggern sicher nicht und ich will nicht so viel investieren wenn es nicht mir gehört.
*Aja. noch weitere Infos.*
Teich wird über eine Quelle gespeist die 200Meter ober den Teich entspringt und über kleinen Bachlauf in den Teich führt. Genaue Literanzahl folgt sowie Bilder, hab einen Schnelltester fürs Wasser so Streifen. reicht das?

*Fischbestand: *Köderfische, Karpfen, Waller ???? diese Infos bekam ich von jemanden der da früher hin und wieder fischte


der Teich ist angetrübt. nur am Rand so 1 Meter rein kann man den Grund sehen.

Und ich würde Natürlich alles bis zum Schluss Dokumentieren, das man vor und nachher sieht (-;


ich hoffe Ihr könnt uns helfen


lg Mathias


----------



## pateifel83 (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: 750qm fischteich pachten*

so hier mal die ersten Bilder:

*Bild 1* der Mönch der kein Mönch ist
*Bild 2* das Überlaufloch auf einer Seite
*Bild 3* Sieht man links das 4 Kantige gerüst wo an einem Ende eine Schnur unter was angebracht ist. ( vl. Schieber?)
*Bild 4* zwischen den Gras kommt der Bach rein. hab gedacht leicht aufstauen in mit einen Rohr rein leiten wegen Sauerstoff- Sinnvoll?
*Bild 5* einfach so eine Ansicht

werde morgen oder übermorgen noch mal schaun wegen Wassserwerte(Teststreifen) und den Bach photographieren


----------



## oberfranke (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: 750qm fischteich pachten*

Wenn du den Weiher abläßt - was machst du dann mit den aktuellen Fischbestand? 
Beobachte doch den Weiher doch einfach mal ne Zeitlang. 
Ablassen würde ich wenn überhaupt nur im Winter. 
Der Teich wurde wohl schon seit JAhren nicht abgelassen somit ist er keine bewirtschaftete Wasserfläche mehr sondern ein gewachsenes Biotop mit allen Nach und mit allen Vorteilen. Jeder Eingriff kann da schon gravierende Auswirkungen haben also wirklich mit Bedacht vorgehen.  Ich würde als erstes die Sträucher am Wasser zurückschneiden so das sie zwar Schatten geben aber weniger Laub einbringen.

Wenn auf etwa 2 Metern der Grund grob schottrig steinig ist passt es doch eigentlich. 
Schau mal was für Tiere im, auf und ums Wasser sind. 
Ist der Zulauf frei?
Achja- übrigens ein schöner kleiner Weiher würde mir auch echt gut gefallen. Glückwunsch. Welche Nutzung hast du dir denn so gedacht?


----------



## pateifel83 (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: 750qm fischteich pachten*

Hi oberfranke,
die Fische würde ich in der Zwischenzeit in meinen kleinen Forellenteich geben(8min mit Auto weg.) , bis auf jegliche Art von raubfischen die vl. drin sind . Die würde ein freund nehmen. 
Hab wegen Schlamm nur Angst, das die Fische modrig schmecken. Würde Bissl kalken helfen den Schlamm ab zu bauen?
Den Teich will ich zum fischen für die Kids nutzen. Da sollen sie es lernen und vl. hin und wieder ein Fischerl zum essen wer auch gut. Zufüttern will ich nicht wirklich was, altes Brot,  Semmel oder so.

Hab mir gedacht den kleinen Bach(Zulauf) anzustaun und mit einen Rohr in den Teich zu lassen/platschen. So kommt vl. mehr Sauerstoff rein.

Lg mathias


----------



## racoon (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: 750qm fischteich pachten*

Ein 'bissl kalken', was soll das bringen ? Einzige Möglichkeit den Teich schlammfrei zu machen ist ausbaggern oder saugen. Das wäre der günstigere Teil der Arbeiten. Was richtig ins Geld gehen kann ist die Entsorgung des Schlammes.

Aber aus welchen Gründen möchtest Du Dir das antun ? Wenn es sich um ein gesundes Biotop handelt und die von Dir genannten Fische seit Jahren darin gut leben, dann würde ich da nicht eingreifen.


----------



## gaerbsch (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: 750qm fischteich pachten*

Du solltest dich erstmal grundlegend informieren bevor du so ein Projekt in Angriff nimmst. (Nicht nur hier im Forum) Wenn ich mir so manche Fragen anschaue dann merke ich das du dir noch keinerlei eigene Gedanken gemacht hast. Und du willst nur ein bisschen altes Brot und Semmeln zufüttern, dein Ernst?


----------



## Bassey (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: 750qm fischteich pachten*

Du weisst aber auch nicht wie wichtig der Schlamm für die Dichtheit des Teiches ist. Ich "betreue" hier derweil zwei Teiche. Der zweite Teich hat z.B. dichten Kalkmergelboden. Das ist so hart, dass ich derweil nach und nach schon selbst Erde reinkarre um etwas weicheren Untergrund für Pflanzen zu bekommen Zudem sprachst du ja davon, dass auch schöner kiesiger Untergrund vorhanden zu sein scheint. 

Ich würde wie die Vorredner davon abraten das Wasser abzulassen. Den "Mönch" könntest du mal mit einem Hochdruckreiniger säubern.

Der Steg sieht nicht mehr sehr zuverlässig aus und wäre mir zum Angeln zu sehr im Weg. Ich würde, wenn eine solche Begehungshilfe gewünscht ist einen Ufersteg setzen, damit man einen vielleicht 5m breiten bereich hat an dem man sich super hinsetzen kann, ohne eine solch klobige Konstruktion bis in die Mitte zu haben. Wichtig ist hierbei die Wahl des Materials. Lärchenholz hat sich hier oftmals bewährt.
Du kannst auch exotisches Gehölz nehmen, z.B. Bankirai, aber das ist sagenhaft teuer.

Gegen weitere, zu intensive Verschlammung kannst du das Laubgehölz Uferseitig kürzen. Aber du brauchst immer eine gewisse Menge an Schlamm, denn irgendwo müssen  auch die Bakterien leben die das Fisch Kaka fressen ^^

Achso, zum Ablassen noch: Wenn du das unbedingt machen willst, dann Leih dir doch mal eine Benzinbetriebene Wasserpumpe. Wichtig ist ein großes Sieb drum herum. Ich würde hier dann eine Waschtrommel aus einer Waschmaschine nehmen um den Ansaugstutzen nicht zum Fischhexler werden zu lassen ;-)

Sonst wünsche ich dir viel Spaß beim Bewirtschaften! Für das kleine Geld kann man das durchaus machen. Du kannst ja auch alles so lassen wie es ist.


----------



## pateifel83 (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: 750qm fischteich pachten*

Danke für die antworten:
@Gaerbsch=ich will kein fischpuff. Also warum viel zufüttern? Sind ja jetzt auch alle Fische so angewachsen.

Bassey :danke für die guten Tips 
Das Gehölz um den Teich würde ich dann alles weg schneiden.
Den ganzen Schlamm will ich ja nicht weg haben, deswegen meinte ich ablassen und austrocknen das er sich Bissl abbaut. Ich glaub das halt viel faulschlamm dabei ist und Gase ist das kein Problem wegen modrigen Geschmack? Bzw. ist in so einen Schlamm noch fischnahrung drin. 
War ja mit der Wathose drin und es kamen so blasen rauf die gestinkt haben.

Den Steg werde ich auch erneuern.


----------



## Haesel (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: 750qm fischteich pachten*

Im Schlamm ist immer genügend Nahrung....
Beim Austrocknen baut sich kein Schlamm ab....denn must du wie gesagt ausbaggern.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: 750qm fischteich pachten*

Mal so eine Grundsatzfrage:

Habt Ihr den Eigentümer mal gefragt, was ihr dürft und was nicht?

Denn eigentlich pachtet man ein Gewässer und übergibt es nach der Pachtzeit in gleichem oder besseren Zustand. Was besser bedeutet muss man auch den Verpächter fragen. Villeicht soll der Schlamm da ja so drin sein...

Genau so mit dem Wegschneiden der Gehölze rundherum, das sieht auf den Bildern aus wie ein Teich in einem Wald, dürft Ihr da einfach Büsche wegschneiden? Auch das würde ich beim Eigentümer und eventuell Förster erfragen.

Zu dem Mönch, warum fragst Du nicht als erstes den Eigentümer des Teiches, irgend jemand hat den Teich doch angelegt und damit auch den Mönch gebaut und weiß warum der so ist wie der ist und so der Teich genehmigt wurde, war ja vielleicht eine Auflage, den Mönch so zu bauen.... Einfach aufschneiden und abändern darf man den Möch sicherlich nicht, genauso wie das Aufstauen des Zulaufes und das Einbringen eines Rohres.

Ich finde das echt spannend, wie Ihr an so einen Pachtvertrag rangeht. Man fragt als aller erstes den Verpächter, was man darf und was nicht, wenn der zu allem Ja und Amen sagt, dann würde ich das weitere klären, ob man eventuell dafür noch ne andere Genehmigung benötigt oder nicht und auf jeden Fall im Pachtvertrag alle Absprachen zu eurer Sicherheit schriftlich verankern.


----------



## pateifel83 (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: 750qm fischteich pachten*

@dorschgreifer 
Der Verpächter ist mein alter Fußballtrainer und ich kenne ihn sehr gut. 
Der Teich war früher ein mal ein löscchteich und wurde vor ~20 Jahren mal ausgebaggert. 
Ich hab im Vertrag drin stehen das ich das Gehölz um den Teich weg schneiden darf. 
Hab ihm auch gefragt Ob er weiß ob man ihn ablassen kann, er weiß es leider nicht. Er hat das Grundstück wo der Teich drauf ist gekauft wegen dem Wald. Der Teich juckt ihm nicht. 
Ich hab freie Hand was ich damit mach. 

Lg


----------



## Dorschgreifer (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: 750qm fischteich pachten*



pateifel83 schrieb:


> @dorschgreifer
> Der Verpächter ist mein alter Fußballtrainer und ich kenne ihn sehr gut.
> Der Teich war früher ein mal ein löscchteich und wurde vor ~20 Jahren mal ausgebaggert.
> Ich hab im Vertrag drin stehen das ich das Gehölz um den Teich weg schneiden darf.
> ...


 

Ok, wenn Du vom Verpächter her alles darfst und du das schriftlich hast, dann ist ja vielleicht alles gut. Dann haftet er wahrscheinlich im Zweifel gegenüber den Behörden.


----------



## pateifel83 (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: 750qm fischteich pachten*

ich glaub nicht das bei uns die Behörde was dagegen hat wenn man einen Teich ablasst oder den Mönch anders macht.(leider gibts den vorbesitzer nicht mehr um ihn zu fragen wie das ganze aufgebaut ist.) das Gehölz ist sicher auch kein problem wenn man es weg schneid.

aber ich hab jetzt wieder bissl nachgelesen und gegoogelt. es steht meist das man Teiche im Winter ablassen soll damit der Teich wieder fruchtbaretr wird und das sich der schlamm durch das auffrieren auch abbauen kann.
da wie bei mir nur die ersten cm fruchtbar sind darunter nur faulschlamm liegt wo kein sauerstoff hin kommt.
meint ihr nicht oder versteh ich das ganze falsch


----------



## Dorschgreifer (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: 750qm fischteich pachten*



pateifel83 schrieb:


> ich glaub nicht das bei uns die Behörde was dagegen hat wenn man einen Teich ablasst oder den Mönch anders macht.(leider gibts den vorbesitzer nicht mehr um ihn zu fragen wie das ganze aufgebaut ist.) das Gehölz ist sicher auch kein problem wenn man es weg schneid.


 
Bei uns in Sh benötigt man für eine Teichanlage in freier Natur und den Mönchen eine Wasserbaurechtliche Genehmigung. Da ist genau genehmigt, wieviel Wasser so ein Mönch durchlassen muss und wie der aufgebaut ist. Eine spätere ungenehmigte Änderung kostet dich ein Bußgeld und eventuell entzug des Nutzungsrechtes.

Ein Nachbar von mir hat eine Birke abgeholst und seinem anderen Nachbar fehlte der Schatten und der hat beim Umweltamt nachgefragt, Ergebnis: 5000,-€ Bußgeld und die Verpflichtung 3 neue Birken zu pflanzen, die in einem Meter Höhe schon einen Stammumfang von 20cm haben.

Ich wollte Dich ja nur darauf hinweisen, dass man Probleme bekommen kann, zumindest, wenn dich jemand nicht mag und das meldet. Deshalb sollte man da nicht so ganz blauäugig rangehen. Aber wie gesagt, wenn dein Kumpel schriftlich alles auf seine Kappe nimmt, dann dürftest Du raus sein und kannst machen und dich entspannen.

Zum Schlamm:

Ich würde es auch, wenn überhaupt im Herbst machen und schauen, wo Du die Fische lassen kannst, die da drin sind, damit Du die nicht eventuell neu beschaffen musst.

Ohne Aushub wirst Du den Schlamm nicht wirklich loswerden, also musst Du mal klären, ob Du da mit einem Bagger rankommst, denn für Handarbeit wären mir 750 Quadratmeter etwas viel. Dazu musst Du dann auch noch schauen, wo Du den Schlamm lässt, das könnte eine ganze Menge werden.

Und ich denke, der Schlamm besteht zu 90% aus dem Laub der Bäume rundherum, welcher dort vorsichhin rottet und eventuell etwas Eintrag vom Zulauf.

Und sicherlich wird der Schlamm über den Winter etwas zusammensacken, weil er austrocknet, ob er dann aber so bleibt, wenn da wieder Wasser drauf kommt, das ist fraglich.


----------



## chef (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: 750qm fischteich pachten*

"wer viel fragt, geht lang irr" sagt man bei uns.
Schau dass du den Teich leer bekommst. Denk du wirst den Möch "bearbeiten" müssen. Schau mal, wo das Ablaufrohr aus dem Teich kommt, kommt es vom "Mönch", oder woanders her, evtl sind da 2 Rohre?
Ich denke aber, dass der Möch evtl unten noch einen Schieber hat. Wathose an, oder Badehose und dann mal abtasten.
Das Ding trocken legen, jetzt im Sommer, dann den getrockneten Schlamm raus, mit Bagger. Am Damm verteilen oder halt wegfahren lassen(evtl Dünger für nen Bauern?)
Vergiss das mit Schaufeln, das dauert 10 Jahre..
Bagger ausleihen und mal im erweiterten Bekanntenkreis nach jemand fragen, der sowas Bedienen kann. Dann halten sich die Kosten im Rahmen. Bagger übers Wo ende  mit An u Ablieferung so 300 Euro. + Diesel und was für den Fahrer. Gut is.
Hab auch schon mal so ne Aktion gestartet, viel Arbeit, aber gutes Ergebnis!


----------



## Werner1 (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: 750qm fischteich pachten*

Hallo,

 ich würd ein paar Sachen abklären und es dann angehen. 

 Am wichtigsten ist , ob das Wasserrecht noch besteht und wie lange es besteht. Das bedeutet ob du Wasser aus dem Bach/Quelle für den Teich entnehmen darfst. Desweiteren wäre wichtig zu wissen ob der Teich in einem Gebiet liegt das besonderen Schutz hat (Wasserschutzgebiet/Naturschutzgebiet/FFH-Gebiet).

 Wenn das Wasserrecht geregelt ist, der Eigentmer dir freie Hand lässt und keine besonderen Vorschriften existieren würde ich es machen. 

 Den Rest learning bei doing. Wobei ich erstmal nichts überstürzen würde und mich der Materie langsam nähern würde. Ich habe auch mal 10 Jahre einen Teich gepachtet ohne großes Vorwissen, war eine tolle Erfahrung im positiven Sinne.

 Gruß
 Werner


----------



## pateifel83 (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: 750qm fischteich pachten*

Hallo zusammen,
Also wer ausbaggern sinnvoller.
Ein Bagger kommt leicht zum Teich, die Frage was für einen brauch ich da mindestens, denn ich denke mit minibagger wirst da auch alt.
Ein Arbeitskollege hat einen 4,5t Gummi-Kettenbagger. Würde der reichen oder größer. Hoffe recht billig (-;

Aber zu erst kommt das Problem ablassen. (Fische würden in meinen 100qm Forellenteich kommen (- Bekomme die tage vom Verpächter vl. Infos wie man ihn ablassen kann. 
Sonst geht nur Mönch aufschneiden bzw. Am Seil probieren zu ziehen ob da was geht. 

Die Quelle/bach gehört den Verpächter also gibts da keine Sorgen.
Landschaftsschutzgebiet oder Naturschutzgebiet ist es keines.
Einfach ein alter Löschteich.
Wegen dem Abflussrohr, hab erfahren das es paar hundert Meter weiter unten erst raus kommt (-; muss ich mal suchen wo. Ist nach 200Meter Böschung ein Feld und in der Mitte ist ein drenaschegraben dort soll es raus kommen.

Ich halte euch auf den laufenden. 

Gruß mathias


----------



## pateifel83 (7. August 2014)

*AW: 750qm fischteich pachten*

so lange ist es her, aber ich war gestern wieder beim Teich. 
der Verpächter hat nicht herrausgefunden wie man den Teich ablassen kann. aber er weis er ist zum ablassen nur der typ der sich damit auskennt ist noch 3-4 jahre im ausland oder so.

aber mir ist gestern was aufgefallen.
der Mönch bzw.Überlauf im Teich ist verbunden mit einen Schacht neben den Teich. 
ich bin dann den Schacht runter gestiegen um zu überprüfen ob das Rohr zum Teichmönch frei ist. da bin ich aber auf hindernisse gestoßen (mit einer Rohrfeder). denke äster, blätter und vieles mehr. aber es fließt halt noch dazwischen das wasser ab. 
wenn ich in den Schacht schau, sehe ich wie das wasser vom teich im linken rohr rein kommt und im recht (abluss) wieder abließt. also abluss ok. sonst würde auch dieser schacht denke ich voll laufen.

nur wie jetzt, es regnet viel, ist der zufluss glaube ich mehr als was abrinnen kann. denn der mönch im Teich ist fast randvoll was er bei der erstaufname nicht war. 

habt ihr einen tipp wie ich das rohr wieder ganz frei bekomme? ich bin für jeden tip dankbar.

lg mathias. 
werde mal photos vom zweiten schacht machen und den jetztigen wasserstand.


----------



## Franjo (14. August 2014)

*AW: 750qm fischteich pachten*

Je nach Stärke des Schachtes kann eine Rohrspirale helfen, oder ne Abflussfräse für den Hochdruckreiniger. Solltest du Freunde in der örtlichen freiw. Feuerwehr haben, könnten die evtl. auch dort Freispülen mit nem B-Strahlrohr -dann sollte der Schacht wieder blitzeblank sein! ;-)


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (14. August 2014)

*AW: 750qm fischteich pachten*

Mach doch mal ein paar Bilder deines Mönches !


----------



## Syntac (15. August 2014)

*AW: 750qm fischteich pachten*

wie lange ist denn das verstopfte Rohr?
Eisenstange und vorne etwas umbiegen sollte helfen. 
Schaue aber, dass nur das Überlaufwasser vom Mönch durchfließt, und lass den Mönch so lange zu, bis das Rohr sauber ist. 
Also nicht auf die Idee kommen, den Mönch aufzumachen und mit dem Wasserdruck das Rohr spülen zu wollen. 
Unter Umständen ist so ein Schacht ist mal schneller voll gelaufen als Du nach oben kommst


----------



## pateifel83 (17. August 2014)

*AW: 750qm fischteich pachten*

danke für die tips

 also mit einer Eisenstange komme ich nicht ins Rohr. wie soll ich die da rein bekommen. müsste ja biegsam sein ;-)
 und das Rohr ist so geschätzte 8-10meter vom Mönch bis zum Schacht
 Wenn die Feuerwehr so was freispülen kann wer super. da kenne ich ein paar, die mir sicher für speis und trank weiter helfen.
 so bin gespannt ob es klappen wird.
 bis die tage und thx


----------



## Syntac (18. August 2014)

*AW: 750qm fischteich pachten*

oder die Metallstange ist zusammenschraubbar, z. B. dicke Gewindestangen mit Muffen dran 

Die Feuerwehr wäre schon evtl. eine Alternative, aber die sollten vielleicht nicht gleich volle Kanne rein ballern, so alte Muffen sind manchmal empfindlich... also lieber erstmal mit Gefühl...


----------



## pateifel83 (24. September 2014)

*AW: 750qm fischteich pachten*

Leider zieht es sich in die Länge, da wir doch einen Vertrag machen. Hab mich aber mit dem Verpächter ausgeredet und alle details besprochen. Auch das ich keine Haftung übernehme wenn beim Rohr frei machen was passiert.
Jetzt wenn ich zeit finde startet die teichsanierung. Erst mal ablassen und todholz entfernen (-;
Bin gespannt was alles drin ist. Photos folgen


----------



## pateifel83 (28. September 2014)

*AW: 750qm fischteich pachten*

so ich habe jetzt was gefunden was interessant ist. kennt das einer. es ist aber nix abgerunnen. ist der zum ablassen. was das für ein system. 

desweiteren habe ich leider bisamratten löcher im damm gesehen was mir zu erst nicht aufgefallen ist. erst jetzt wo ich beim schneiden der Ufer bin habe ich es gemerkt. es leckt auch schon was raus.
was kann ich da tun. rüttelplatte drüber fahren das wieder dicht wird. sehr lehmiger boden. aber muss auch den verursacher dann irgendwie umsiedeln. 

thx für die hilfe. 
ps. abgelassen wird jetzt mitte oktober früher geht sich nicht aus. dann kommen neue pics rein.


----------



## donak (29. September 2014)

*AW: 750qm fischteich pachten*

Mit einer Motor Spirale von einem Klempner bekommst du das Rohr evtl. frei.


----------



## pateifel83 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 750qm fischteich pachten*

Glaubst nicht das sie sich fest setzt? *Donak*
Mitte Oktober werd Ichs angehen. Werde mal mit einer Schlammpumpe von der Feuerwehr das Wasser abpumpen und vl. Bekomm ich da gleich den Schlamm großteils Weg. (Sollte ich mir vl. eine eigene Schlammpumpe zulegen das ich jedes Jahr bissl was raus pumpen kann oder sind die zu teuer?)
(Baggern geht nicht,könnte nur mit einen Mini Bagger rein und der würde absaufen.)

Wenn das Wasser weg ist kann ich den Mönch mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen. Werde versuchen alles mit photos fest zu halten. 

Bis dann
Lg mathias


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 750qm fischteich pachten*

Zitatateifel 83
was kann ich da tun. rüttelplatte drüber fahren das wieder dicht wird. sehr lehmiger boden. aber muss auch den verursacher dann irgendwie umsiedeln. 

Nicht Umsiedeln mit der Bisamfalle Fangen, Löcher mit Lehm zumachen, feststampfen und fertig.


----------



## pateifel83 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 750qm fischteich pachten*

Sind die bisams einzeltiere oder sind das immer mehr. Hab nur eine Stelle mit so 2meter wo Löcher sind.
Meinst Schlagfalle und weg sind sie |kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 750qm fischteich pachten*

Genau bei uns ist jeder Teichwirt verpflichtet seine Bisams selber zu Fangen!
Was heißt Einzeltiere, die vermehren sich wie die Ratten, daher der Name.


----------



## pateifel83 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 750qm fischteich pachten*

So Samstag gehts los. Erstes Ziel röhr frei bekommen. 
Nebenbei bisamfallen aufstellen. 
Hoffe es gelingt das Rohr wieder frei zu bekommen. 
Und in zwei Wochen wird er ausgepumpt fische versorgt und Mönch gerichtet und mal schauen wie das System funktioniert. Bin gespannt.
So bis dann


----------



## Tim S. (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 750qm fischteich pachten*

Machst du beim auspumpen auch Bilder oder ein Video?


----------



## pateifel83 (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 750qm fischteich pachten*

Werde das auspumpen sicher dokumentieren. :vik::vik:


----------



## pateifel83 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 750qm fischteich pachten*

Hi, 
Bisamratten haben wir keine gefangen. Den Apfel wollte keiner #q
Habe die Löcher zu gemacht. Mal schauen ob sie wer wieder frei legt. :q

Leider konnten wir gar nicht anfangen das Rohr frei zu bekommen, da der Sohn meines Bruders krank wurde und er dadurch keine zeit mehr hatte und alleine im Schacht #d#d

Deswegen gibt es nächste Woche bissl mehr zu tun. Hoffe es haben dann alle zeit |gr:|gr:

So bis dann :vik:


----------



## pateifel83 (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 750qm fischteich pachten*

Hallo hallo |wavey:
War jetzt mal bissl am teich fischen um den fischbestand genauer festzustellen.
Dabei ist mir aufgefallen das es nur grose rodfedern 15cm+ gibt und das nur wenige. Man muss schon länger warten bis mal eine rotfeder an den Haken geht. So 1std. Ungefähr.
Barsche gibt es bis max 12-15cm meisten so 10cm. Also verbuttet. Aber auch nicht in Massen aber doch mehr als rotfedern von der bissfrequenz her.
Hab jetzt auch 2 Krapfen gefangen die hatten so 3/4 kg.
Und den Waller der drin sein soll hab ich noch nicht erwischt, hatte eine Flasche mit köfi, stahlvorfach und geflochtener Schnur drin über Nacht.Aber ganze Montage war weg und Schnur bei der Flasche abgerissen. Jetzt muss ich mal ein paar Stunden am Abend ansitzen.

Meine Frage an euch. Kann es sein das die kleinen Barsche den ganzen rotfedern nachwuchs auffuttern? Oder futtert da was anderes kräftig den jungfischbestand auf das da nix nach kommt. Rauben seh ich nix.

Lg Mathias


----------



## pateifel83 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: 750qm fischteich pachten*

hallo Leute, 
sorry das ich mich so lange nicht gemeldet habe. Aber es ging einfach nicht so leicht wie gedacht.
Der Besitzer will in den alten Löschteich nix mehr investieren und ihm ist auch egal wenn er verlandet. 
Mein Freund und ich wollen ihn retten, aber auch nicht zu viel Geld investieren, gehört ja nicht uns. Er will ihn aber auch nicht verkaufen. leider.


Der Teich hat bis Gestern geruht und wir konnten nix machen.
Was wir jetzt sicher wissen: das Rohr von Mönch ist zu - verstopft, da geht gar nix mehr. Haben jetzt einen Überlauf fürs erste neu verlegt. Bilder kommen gleich

Desweiteren haben wir Gestern, den Zufluss mit Rohren bis in den Abflussschlacht auserhalb des Teiches gelegt. ne Art Pipeline
Jetzt können wir den Teich entlich ablassen. Er liegt jetzt schon 15cm unter den Überlauf und es ist alles dicht. Zufluss fliest schön ab. 
Jetzt muss ich warten bis wir beide wieder zeit haben um den rest ungefähr 40-50cm ab zu pumpen. und die paar fische raus zu holen.
danach wollen wir ihn trocken legen für 1 monat. das der schlamm sich auch ein wenig abbaut absetzt. 

Ajo ein Grund für die teilweise verlandung:
im Herbst hatten wir schon den zufluss aufgestaut und dahinter ein becken ungefähr 3 meter lang 50cm tief ausgegraben. jetzt war das Becken voll mit sediment. denke das deswegen der teich so schnell verlandet ist. 
haben jetzt zwei becken die wir dann regelmäßig ausschaufeln das kein sediment mehr in den teich kommt.

bin gespannt was wirklich dann alles im teich drin ist. bis auf die genannten fische haben wir nix mehr gesehen.

so bis bald.

lg mathias


----------



## pateifel83 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: 750qm fischteich pachten*

hier 4 Bilder. 

Bild eins zeugt den Graben um das neue Überlaufrohr zu legen

Bild 2-3 das ist die pipeline vom zufluss bis in das Überlaurohr

Bild 4 nur die Strecke wo wir das Überlaufrohr verlegt haben.

sorry meisten bilder hat der freund auf dem handy


----------



## pateifel83 (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: 750qm fischteich pachten*

teich wurde jetzt ausgepumpt, abgefischt und jetzt müssen wir noch schaun das wir es hinbekommen das er durchtrocknen kann.
dann kommt der bagger. nehmen nen 5tonnen bagger und nen demper dazu um den Schlamm gut verteilen zu können.
bilder kommen dann rein
so lg


----------



## Eitsch (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: 750qm fischteich pachten*

Das ist echt spannend. 
Weiter so, damit der Teich wieder ein schöner Lebensraum wird.


----------



## Wallerschreck (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: 750qm fischteich pachten*



pateifel83 schrieb:


> teich wurde jetzt ausgepumpt, abgefischt und jetzt müssen wir noch schaun das wir es hinbekommen das er durchtrocknen kann.
> dann kommt der bagger. nehmen nen 5tonnen bagger und nen demper dazu um den Schlamm gut verteilen zu können.
> bilder kommen dann rein
> so lg



Ich stehe ja vor einem ähnlichen Projekt. Was kostet denn die Baggeraktion vorraussichtlich?


----------



## pateifel83 (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: 750qm fischteich pachten*

so die bilder vom Auspumpen und abfischen

Der Bagger kostet miete mit lieferrung hin und zurück 280 euro fürn tag. kann da 8 Std. baggern bei 9-10 sagen sie auch noch nix.
den Bagger fährt ein freund von mir und den gebe ich 100 fürn Tag. ist aber ein guter Freund ;-)
Bagger+Fahrer+Diesel denke ich wird dann 450 fürn tag ausmachen. komme mit den tag aber sicher aus.

lg


----------



## Bassey (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: 750qm fischteich pachten*

Wow... dann war der Waller ja doch noch drin, ist aber für seine länge ganz schön schmal.

Wie weiz willsz du runtet baggern? Scheing ja echt ne ganze Menge Schlamm zu sein...


----------



## pateifel83 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: 750qm fischteich pachten*

hi,
dick war er nicht stimmt. Für die Größe waren auch nur wenig Kleinfische im Teich.
Hab mal mit einen Stock die Schlammtiefe gemessen bis wieder der Schottrige Boden wie am Rand kommt. Durchschnitt wird so 1 Meter Schlamm sein und die Tiefsten Stellen 1,5Meter Schlamm. 
Das muss alles raus. Hoffe das geht so wie ich es mir denke.

Hoffe das ich in so 1-2 Monat ungefähr Baggern kann. Hab noch paar Sachen die ich davor erledigen muss.

gruß Mathias


----------



## Bassey (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: 750qm fischteich pachten*

Bei dem geringen Futterangebot wird sicherlich auch das ein oder andere Entenküken als Futterquelle gedient haben. Zum Glück sind an passenden Gewässern 100 Rotaugen auch schnell gefangen an guten Tagen. Da würde ich dann mal Kleinfisch einbringen...


----------



## Wallerschreck (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: 750qm fischteich pachten*



pateifel83 schrieb:


> hi,
> dick war er nicht stimmt. Für die Größe waren auch nur wenig Kleinfische im Teich.
> Hab mal mit einen Stock die Schlammtiefe gemessen bis wieder der Schottrige Boden wie am Rand kommt. Durchschnitt wird so 1 Meter Schlamm sein und die Tiefsten Stellen 1,5Meter Schlamm.
> Das muss alles raus. Hoffe das geht so wie ich es mir denke.
> ...



Da hast du es auch nicht leicht mit so viel Schlamm. Hab bei "meinem" Teich jetzt mal angefangen mit der Schaufel einen "Trockenkanal" quer durch den Teich zu Graben damit der Mist bis zum Grund etwas Abtrocknen kann und der Bagger dann weniger Masse/Gewicht zu bewältigen hat. Echt krass was da nach Wochen trocken liegen noch für eine Feuchtigkeit im Boden steckt...


----------



## pateifel83 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: 750qm fischteich pachten*

hi,
@wallerschreck: hab es fast noch schwerer da der Abfluss meines Mönchs verstopft ist. bzw. ist das ein sehr altes System von einen Mönch.
Will wenns geht, dieses Wochenende den Mönch auf einer Seite aufschneiden, da er keine offene Seite hat. Hat nur vor dem Mönch unterm Schlamm so eine Art Badewannenstöpsel. 
Alles bissl kompliziert.
Bassey das mit den Kleinfisch ist dann später kein Problem. Weis schon was und wo ich es her bekomme. 

gruß mathias


----------



## nostradamus (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: 750qm fischteich pachten*

hi Mathias,

für den Waller sollten es aber keine moderlischen sein


----------



## pateifel83 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: 750qm fischteich pachten*

Moderlieschen kommen dann rein, aber der Waller nicht mehr :vik:


----------



## nostradamus (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: 750qm fischteich pachten*

hi,

passt! Das muss ich leider als wallerangler zugeben! 

Nosta


----------

